# 40K Audiobook and animated movie



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heard some things of interest from the grapevine today that I though needed sharing with you lot  First off is the rumour that there will be an audiobook released, of a Graham McNeill/Dan Abnett combined book they did on a limited release a while back.

Also, there's talk amongst the upper echelons of the guys that did the DoW intro doing an animated movie.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Not interested in an uadio book, but a film, now that would be awsome.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Both sound like promising ventures, and shows GW is trying to listen to fans (in the movie aspect at least.).


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

personally, i fucking love audiobooks. long live the spoken word!


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

A movie of DoW Intro quality would be friggen awesome. The audio book is good but I havent had need of one in forever. I used to use them on long drives but I dont do that anymore...


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I like audio books for when I am working/painting


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Forgot to mention that the movie is also rumoured to be straight to dvd as well. IF it happens, IF.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

that would rock if they did a movie. though this isn't the first time we've heard about them doing a movie. i guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

HAHA if its the DoW guys, someone needs to tell em that power armour stops shoota and slugga shots, cuz either that or thoes SM's got a shitty deal on their Power Armour


----------



## CyDoN (Dec 21, 2007)

i hate animated movies. but the audio books rock (especially when you fly around too much ;P)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> personally, i fucking love audiobooks. long live the spoken word!



I couldn't give a shit about it being a audiobook. Its the content of that thing that will have me buying. Night Lords in Horus Heresy! Thank You!


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

The intro was made by Blur Studios. 
As far as I know they tend to make short animations, not full lenght movies, so I'm skeptic about that.




> HAHA if its the DoW guys, someone needs to tell em that power armour stops shoota and slugga shots


Mind that the DoW opening was supposed to work within the mechanics of the computer game.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

yes although that may be true, it only stops them 2/3rds of the time

also, you roll vs the toughness before the armor save comes into effect.

which is kind of out of order, unless the armor save is really to see if the armor slowed it down enough so that the wound is inconsequential.


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

You can do it the other way around. It makes no diffrence to the game.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been around the 40k hobby for 15+ years now and if i had a penny for every movie rumour I've heard in that time I'd be slightly richer by a couple of quid! If it happens I'd watch the movie out of morbid curiosity just to see how much they arse it up, with GW's ever increasing push towards mainstream acceptance (I love the soulgrinder model but has anyone noticed how much it looks like a kids action figure?) the movie would get a 12 rating at best and you just can't do justice to 40k without insane levels of violence.
IF they do a good job of it then hats off to them but I still have this terrible thought of He-Man in power armour. The book sounds cool though!


----------



## malekith (Mar 31, 2008)

normtheunsavoury - well said.............


----------

